# How can I get doc to take me seriously?



## TopCat33 (Nov 4, 2012)

A few years ago my older sis was ill and was diagnosed with graves disease ( she was about 29 I think)

A couple of years later I started to experience the same problems including one bulging eye which people constantly comment on especially in photos. I also suffer from vitiligo which i know is connected in some way. Well I went to the docs, told her about my sis and she was dismissive and said you dont get it under 30. Ive now turned 30 I went again, it was different doc and he was also dismissive.

How can I get them to take me seriously? Im no hypochondriac and these are the only two times ive visisted doctors as an adult. I wonder if i went to the opticians for an eye test maybe they would spot my bulging eye and recommend the doctor tests me?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TopCat33 said:


> A few years ago my older sis was ill and was diagnosed with graves disease ( she was about 29 I think)
> 
> A couple of years later I started to experience the same problems including one bulging eye which people constantly comment on especially in photos. I also suffer from vitiligo which i know is connected in some way. Well I went to the docs, told her about my sis and she was dismissive and said you dont get it under 30. Ive now turned 30 I went again, it was different doc and he was also dismissive.
> 
> How can I get them to take me seriously? Im no hypochondriac and these are the only two times ive visisted doctors as an adult. I wonder if i went to the opticians for an eye test maybe they would spot my bulging eye and recommend the doctor tests me?


Oh, man......................sounds exactly like my story and that of many others who post here.

Vitiglio................yes. Attributable to Graves'. I had it for years before the goiter and bulging eyes.

That is some line the doctor handed you about Graves'; even newborns can have Graves'!

Do not go to an optician. You must see a Board Certified Ophthalmologist.

Try and find a different doctor also.

Here are some tests; maybe if you have to, you can pay out of pocket to get the TSI and Trab.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Here is where you can get your own labs.

HealthCheckUSA
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

I hate this for you; we will help however we can.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pay out of pocket for lab tests and keep a log of symptoms. After several tests ( maybe every 6 months or 2-3 times) take the results into your doctor, although I think you should try one that has not pushed you off .

You can get a TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 lab at www.healthcheckusa.com for around $85

This is a reputable company and they will email you the results.


----------

